# Importing a campervan from Mainland Europe



## suicra05 (12 Feb 2021)

I was thinking of importing a CamperVan from Germany. Does anybody know what are the costs involved? 
Will it be cheaper than importing it from the UK (post Brexit)?


----------



## seánieboy (12 Feb 2021)

im currently looking into doing the same thing and what im getting so far that if the campervan is over 2 ton weight there is no vat to be paid on it from germany or the eurozone but that would mean i think it would be classed as a truck but not sure on this. A few of my friends also were looking into buying a campervan in Europe and parking it up in a lockup for the rest of the year until you want to use it again . The thinking behind this is that it would save costs on the ferry by just getting a flight to the particular area and picking up your campervan plus it may be a cheaper option but im open to anything. Any thoughts on this are welcome


----------



## suicra05 (13 Feb 2021)

seánieboy said:


> im currently looking into doing the same thing and what im getting so far that if the campervan is over 2 ton weight there is no vat to be paid on it from germany or the eurozone but that would mean i think it would be classed as a truck but not sure on this. A few of my friends also were looking into buying a campervan in Europe and parking it up in a lockup for the rest of the year until you want to use it again . The thinking behind this is that it would save costs on the ferry by just getting a flight to the particular area and picking up your campervan plus it may be a cheaper option but im open to anything. Any thoughts on this are welcome


I am seeking a VW Campervan to import. A good idea for you is to join some European facebook groups for camping and this may facilitate you getting your dream camper.


----------



## seánieboy (14 Feb 2021)

I haven't ruled out importing either  suicra  and im looking at all options if you know what i mean. so i would be looking for the same info as you too . Do you know any good facebook groups on this topic


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (15 Feb 2021)

I know a guy who imported a LHD camper van which was just over 30 years old.

It had "classic" status so he saved a lot on motor tax. There are other rules around this (probably <5k km per year) so do your homework, but it worked for him.


----------



## RedOnion (15 Feb 2021)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> It had "classic" status so he saved a lot on motor tax.


There's a limit to the amount most people could save - motor tax on a 'motor caravan' is only 102 per annum.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (15 Feb 2021)

RedOnion said:


> There's a limit to the amount most people could save - motor tax on a 'motor caravan' is only 102 per annum.


Maybe it was VRT on import.


----------



## RedOnion (15 Feb 2021)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Maybe it was VRT on import.


Yes, that makes sense. I think there's a flat rate VRT of 200 on classic vehicles, if it qualifies. Rather than 13.5% of a value that you can't predict!


----------



## RedOnion (15 Feb 2021)

seánieboy said:


> A few of my friends also were looking into buying a campervan in Europe and parking it up in a lockup for the rest of the year until you want to use it again .


Out of interest, how would this work out from an insurance perspective? Would the camper be registered / insured in the country where it's kept?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (15 Feb 2021)

RedOnion said:


> Out of interest, how would this work out from an insurance perspective?


The principle is that the vehicle must be registered in owner's country of residence.

But you can take a vehicle to another (or several) EU countries for up to six months and your  insurance in country of residence remains valid. Insurance companies don't like this but EU law obliges them.

In effect I don't think you can permanently keep an Irish-registered vehicle in (say) France, even if off the road in winter months and be insurance compliant. If you had a claim your Irish insurance company would immediately look for evidence of a ferry trip within the last six months. There is also the NCT to be complied with.


----------



## RedOnion (15 Feb 2021)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> The principle is that the vehicle must be registered in owner's country of residence.


That's what I was thinking about. One of the main advantages of say buying a French camper van and keeping it in France would be avoiding registering it in Ireland and paying VRT.  But if you had to register it here, it'd have to be physically in the country to do so, and you'd pay VRT, and have to get Irish insurance?

Maybe we're missing something.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (15 Feb 2021)

RedOnion said:


> But if you had to register it here, it'd have to be physically in the country to do so, and you'd pay VRT, and have to get Irish insurance?


I think so. I haven't looked in depth but I think you wouldd have to legally register as resident at a French town hall at a French address before you can register a vehicle in France in your own name.


----------



## vandriver (15 Feb 2021)

So,how much just to rent a brand new camper van,and have no worries?


----------



## Slim (15 Feb 2021)

vandriver said:


> So,how much just to rent a brand new camper van,and have no worries?


See here https://www.francemotorhomerentals.com/rates/
As seen on New Life in the Sun.


----------



## ATC110 (17 Feb 2021)

What are the costs involved in importing a UK campervan?
Is it much more post-Brexit?


----------



## Pinoy adventure (17 Feb 2021)

Would DOE be required too on a camper ?


----------



## RedOnion (17 Feb 2021)

ATC110 said:


> What are the costs involved in importing a UK campervan?
> Is it much more post-Brexit?


My understanding:
Pre-Brexit, you paid VRT. 13.5% of Revenue's assessed value.

Post Brexit, first you pay customs duty @10% (where applicable) & VAT @21% (soon to be 23%) on import. Then VRT as before.


----------



## RedOnion (17 Feb 2021)

Pinoy adventure said:


> Would DOE be required too on a camper ?


Yes, it would be CVRT rather than NCT. They go through the commercial vehicle testing, depending on weight class.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Rockfield (3 Jun 2021)

Good afternoon 
We are looking at buying a motorhome in France with my sister ,who lives there . 50% each but it will stay mostly in France ,would there be a problem if I brought it to Ireland in an autumn time and stored it till spring time and off we go again 
We hope to be in Europe for about 3 months each but not all in one go maybe 2 trips


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (3 Jun 2021)

Rockfield said:


> 50% each but it will stay mostly in France ,would there be a problem if I brought it to Ireland in an autumn time and stored it till spring time and off we go again


I am assuming you would register and insure it in France. The issue is that French insurance will only be valid for 6 months after it leaves France.


Otherwise I assume storage in France would be cheaper than two ferry trips a year, but that's up to you.


----------

